
8 Ways to get VC attention from Guy Kawasaki - veritas
http://www.emomsathome.com/blog/2007/03/22/8-ways-to-get-venture-capital-attention-from-guy-kawasaki/
======
nickb
Hmm... read some links in the comments too.
<http://valleywag.com/tech/venture-capital/the-curse-of-guy-
kawasaki-230871.php>

------
Alex3917
9) Make all your example use cases involve hockey.

